# car news MASERATI MC20: THE BRAND’S NEW SUPER SPORTS CAR



## WHIZZER

MC20 marks the beginning of Maserati's new Era
The new Maserati super sports car is a worthy successor to the MC12
A car with a racing DNA
100% Made in Modena and 100% Made in Italy
Modena, September 9th2020 - Maserati enters the new Era with MC20, the new super sports car that combines performance, sportiness and luxury in the unique Maserati style. MC20 was presented to the world in Modena on 9 September during the "MMXX: Time to be audacious" event.








The new MC20 (MC for Maserati Corse and 20 for 2020, the year of its world première and the start of the Brand's new Era) is the Maserati everyone was waiting for. It is a car with incredible aerodynamic efficiency, which conceals a sporty soul, with the new Nettuno engine, a 630 horsepower V6 with torque of 730 Nm that delivers 0-100 km/h acceleration in under 2,9 seconds and a top speed over 325 km an hour. An engine that signals Maserati's return to producing its own power units after a hiatus of more than 20 years.








The MC20 is an extremely lightweight car under 1,500 kg (kerb weight), and thanks to its power output of 630 hp it comes out best in class in weight/power ratio, at just 2.33 kg/hp. This record is achieved through the use of choice quality materials, exploiting all the potentials of carbon fibre without any sacrifices with regard to comfort.








Nettuno, the first engine in this new chapter of the Trident's history, is the MC20's twin turbo V6, a technologic gem already awarded an international patent, which puts the MTC (Maserati Twin Combustion) technology, the ground-breaking combustion system developed in-house, onto the world's roads.








Overall, this revolutionary project has resulted in a car that epitomises Italian excellence. In fact, MC20 was designed in Modena and will be built at the Viale Ciro Menotti plant, where the Trident's models have been built for more than 80 years. The new production line, created in the spaces where the GranTurismo and GranCabrio models were assembled until November 2019, is now ready for action in the historic plant. The site also features a new paintshop incorporating innovative, environment-friendly technologies. Nettuno will also be built in Modena, at the newly established Maserati Engine Lab.

The MC20 design was produced in about 24 months, with the involvement from the outset, in an innovative approach, of a team of Maserati Innovation Lab engineers, technical specialists from the Maserati Engine Lab and designers from the Maserati Style Centre.

The Virtual Vehicle Dynamics Development system, which includes the use of one of the world's most advanced dynamic simulators, was developed in-house by the Maserati Innovation Lab and is based on a complex mathematical model called Virtual Car. This method allowed performance of 97% of dynamic tests, optimising development times. The car was then fine-tuned in the best Maserati tradition with exhaustive track and road test-driving sessions in the most widely varying conditions of use.

The guiding theme of the MC20'S design was the Brand's historic identity, with all the elegance, performance and comfort integral to its genetic make-up. The focus on performance led to the conception of a car with a distinct personality, with unmistakable forms that render it unique.

The butterfly doors are not only stunningly beautiful but also functional, as they improve the car's ergonomics and enable optimal access to and from the cabin.

The aerodynamics were designed through over two thousand man-hours in the Dallara Wind Tunnel and more than a thousand CFD (Computational Fluid Dynamics) simulations, which enabled the creation of a genuine work of art. The resulting car has a sleek line, with no mobile appendages but just a discreet rear spoiler that improves downforce without detracting from the MC20's beauty. The CX is more under 0,38.

The MC20 is designed to enable coupé and convertible versions and for full electric power.

Once inside the cabin, the driver is always central, and nothing must distract them from the sporting driving experience. Every component has a purpose, and is completely driver-oriented. Simple forms, very few sharp edges and minimal distractions. Two 10 inch screens: one for the ****pit and the other for the Maserati Multimedia System (MIA). Simplicity is also the keynote of the carbon fibre-clad central console, with just a few features: the wireless smartphone charger, the driving mode selector (GT, Wet, Sport, Corsa and a fifth, ESC Off, which deactivates the control functions), two speed selection buttons, the power window controls, the Multimedia System controls, and a handy storage compartment underneath the armrest. All the other controls are on the steering wheel, with the ignition button on the left and the launch control on the right.

The new MC20 will be connected at all times with the Maserati Connect program. The full range of services includes connected navigation, Alexa and Wifi Hotspot and can also be managed through the Maserati Connect smartphone or smartwatch App.

For the launch, Maserati has also developed six new colours to characterise MC20: Bianco Audace, Giallo Genio, Rosso Vincente, Blu Infinito, Nero Enigma and Grigio Mistero. Each of them has been conceived, designed and developed exclusively for this car and they all convey important themes: a strong reference to Made in Italy, to Italian identity and to the land, as well as one linked to Maserati tradition.

Both visually and conceptually, there are strong references to the MC12, the car that marked Maserati's racing comeback in 2004. In the same way as its predecessor, MC20, with its explicitly racing soul clear from its name alone, announces the intention to return to the world of racing.

The production launch is scheduled for the end the current year with orders to be accepted from the 9th September after the world Première.


----------



## LSpec

beautiful


----------



## JJ86

Love it.


----------



## JJ_

Yep, sign me up


----------

